

Minus for iPhone Released - mindotus

Hi!<p>John here from Minus. Very excited to announce the new iPhone app for Minus.<p>Easily upload and share photos/videos and more from your iPhone! Please give it a try :)<p>Download from iTunes
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minus/id425091149?mt=8<p>Cheers
http://min.us/john
======
mindotus
Would love to hear feedback/suggestions!

